# URGENT Advice Needed



## jay1968 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi 
Not sure if anyone can help 
I have Two tings I need answering.

I am English

I live in Spain but not full time so I am not a registered as a resident. I have worked here in Spain a few years ago on a 3 month work (NIE) and lived here on and off for the past 4 years

I am now looking to do some live in care work in the uk and stated on my CV I worked in the care sector over here in Spain. they now want a criminal records check for spain.

My first Question Is;

Can I get a criminal records check without been registered as a resident and with out a NIE number in Spain??

My second question is;

I got a form 790 from a local court house in torrox pueblo and to help me fill it in I went online to find the form in English to help with the wording on the form filling.
As I want to take the form to Malaga in person.

On looking at the form online it looks very different to the one I was given to fill in from torrox the online form gives the option to INDICATE WHETHER THE CERTIFICATE IS TO BE VALID ABROAD: which mine will need to be as it is for a company in the uk. amonst other differences.

So the Question is

Have I been given the wrong form? 
Do I need a different form as I am not Spanish or registered in Spain?

Please can anyone help me with this problem it is urgent as I need to sort the check out in the next week or so

Thanks
jay1968:confused2:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Firstly, form 790 is just for you to pay the taxes - it is fairly generic.

Form 790 is certainly the one for "antecedentes penales" or CRB. - see box 17 (I've just filled one in myself.)


You state that you worked here for 3 months and then you put NIE in brackets - this makes no sense! However, to have worked here (legally) you will have had an NIE so you need to find it somehow. It is certainly needed on the form.

I can not find anywhere on the form where it states that it needs to be valid abroad - you may have the wrong online form (?)

You certainly don't need to be registered here but will need an NIE.

Your problem (or one of them) is that as you are from UK, you will need to be checked both here and in UK. The Spanish authorities take care of this for the princely sum of 3.70€ but it could take some time. We've now been waiting 3 weeks but have been told that it could take 3 months! (I've heard that some people take less time than this).


----------



## jay1968 (Nov 5, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> Firstly, form 790 is just for you to pay the taxes - it is fairly generic.
> 
> Form 790 is certainly the one for "antecedentes penales" or CRB. - see box 17 (I've just filled one in myself.)
> 
> ...


Hi Snikpoh

thanks for you reply what i meant by the NIE in brackets is it was a 3 months NIE number and i could only work legally for that amount of time 
i am aware i need one for the uk also the company i am going to work for sorts that out for me I know all about that one as i have had them processed in the past. 
I it sounds like i have the correct form! the form i have has 3 sections
1, identificaion
2, Autoliquidacion
3, Declarante

Can you confirm this is the right form
and where i can find it online in English to help fill it in

Also are you saying with out an NIE number i well not be able to get a police check?

I do still have the paperwork for my 3 month NIE
Regards
Jayne


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi there,

I got one of these done in June, though truth be told it wasn't worth the paper it was written on. 

If you want it to be valid abroad, you should tick the relevant box on the form. However, since the certificate will be issued in Spanish, you may find that you need to get it legally translated for your UK employer. 

Though the form must be completed in Spanish, it is pretty easy to fill out. If you need some help, you can download the English version from here: Criminal Record Certificate - Personal formalities and procedures - Ministry of Justice (right-hand menu under 'related information' where it says 'download the form 790')

Briona


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

'NIE in brackets is it was a 3 months NIE number' Y our NIE is for life - it's just that the certificate can have an expiry date.


----------



## chikoroll (Mar 4, 2012)

Jayne ,I had one of these done and it's dead simple ...download the form as BMC77 has said ,and take it to the Malaga place near the port . It's done there and then ,no waiting !


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The Spanish crb check now has to also access & check in thecountry of yournationality .so the Uk .It will state that on the form. If you are getting a UK one they should in fact be applying to Spain as you live here, to see whether you have a record here.
Here is a thread I posted last month all about it.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...living-spain/878962-antecedentes-penales.html


----------

